# A long time ago in a workshop far far away!



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Had you fooled then didn't I, thought this was the wrong place:thumbsup:
Well it ain't...
Finally nearing completion my VW conversion....drum roll
I give you

THE CAMPERVANETTE:wave::wave:
the last pic is the one that statred this whole shenanigan off


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea, That's unique there's no doubt. Very cool, Now I take it its a factory kit, Who makes it and what year did they make it ? 
I never even seen a kit anything like that, The closeted I can get it a camper kit I'm working on at a 1:25 scale By AMT, Model King, The OPEN ROAD CAMPER, two in one kit, With a Racers Wedge, that I'm mounting on a 1:25 kit Ford F-150 pickup, But that's a very interesting build there. 
I am tempted to build a few of the VW's my self now GREAT JOB DUDE.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the praise.....notb sure what you mean by factory kit
do you mean real or model?
Like I said I found a picture of it in a VW book, it was designed and built by a british firm GT and was called the Gt Motorized model!. Based on a panelvan and not like mine on a bus..
As for the model it started life as a Revell 1/25 Samba 21 window, the old kit not the wonderful new super detailed version. The rest is plasticard and imagination


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

That answers my question, GREAT JOB, very unique build, What I meant buy factory was Who Or Which Model company made the kit ?, But I can see now it is a combination of a model company AND YOU. so like I said Killer Job. Let us know what's next.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well that's it for cars at the present, back to Sci fi for now...
There are a couple of other builds on my website if your'e interested..
chianna47.webs.com.:thumbsup:


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nothing to do with the model but, I just finished watching a BBC programme called "one man and his campervan" (a sort of cookery/travel thingy in 10 parts) and lo and behold at a Campervan rally in Wales up pops the real Camper/ caravan conversion:thumbsup:!!...so all I need now is a Late Model Panel van and I can build a correct version


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Does it have to be VW, or will any panel do, I'm guessing you need a VW. If so i know where you can find a few of them new, loaning for a Direst link now, but heres the site, to many pages to surf, my signal straight is down so its slow. have a look on your own if you like. Irf it can be any other panel van well work,How about the A-Team van, or scooby doo's van, I know where both of those are they can be converted I'm sure.

http://www.hobbylinc.com/cgi-bin/s8.cgi?cat_s=SC&p=50


http://shop.ebay.com/gmscustoms/m.h...nc&_ipg=200&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=6

"here is the scooby van" 1:25 scale
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/pll/pllpol850.htm
"Or here other link"
http://cgi.ebay.com/Polar-Lights-81...699?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3356041313



Try the second link for other types of vans, but I know somewhere on the first link are a few VW's what scale are we talking here 
1:24 or 1:25 ? I know your just going to cut it but we need to get close right ?


----------

